# aromasin



## irish viking (Apr 10, 2014)

im not stating sources but anyone tried dhacks aromasin,is it quality,price is v good so im sceptical.
whats   your brand ?


----------



## JJB1 (Apr 10, 2014)

SuperiorPeptide has the strongest research chems. Try us out. Your satisfaction is priority #1 for us. Get 25% off with my discount code: JJ25PERCOFF


----------



## Rayjay1 (Apr 10, 2014)

I have seen good results with Blue Sky's Aromasin/Exemestane as well.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 10, 2014)

Aromasin/Exemestane is the best AI imo. We sell it at a very cheap price. Just click on my banner to see our products. Use code E2525 for 25% off your order


----------

